# G-shock Dw5600



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Just wanted to mention my new _iconic_ G-Shock. Just got it today from Roy.

It's my new rugged watch for doing manly things. I've not decided what they are yet but i'm sure they will be impressive.










The picture isn't the best because I was nervous. Frank was watching me while I took it







So much for rugged and manly stuff


















Thanks very much Roy


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I don't think the "manly things" are obligatory, at least I hope not









If I actually had to use my divers for diving I reckon I'd have to grow gills as I'd never be out of water









Good luck finding activities to 'test' the watch.


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

very nice - a real classic digi that one. If I could bring myself to risk damaging it, I'd try to find one for exactly the sort of manly pursuits you mention. Dammit, I may very well just go drill a hole right now. (And no that's not a euphemism. Filthy boys.







)

S.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Thats the stuff! Diving, drilling holes, cutting wood, fighting alligators and wrestling lions...

Actually, It's quite a nice watch. I might give most of those a miss for now







Now where did I put my knitting.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Got one of those and then went and got the solar version too


----------



## clarence (Nov 9, 2007)

I had a Baby G when I was very young, but not quite a baby.

When I was in the army almost all the officers were using Casios / G-shocks. I remember seeing one with GPS functions on it.

Clarence


----------

